# What are you hoping for in the draft/free agency/



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

I tink when it comes to the free agents we all want JO and Brad back. But the draft is a little unpredictable. Im thinking we trade up and draft a point gaurd, but this all depends on who we can trade(Harrington?, Croshere?). All in all, if we keep our guys and get somthing decent in the draft then I consider the offseason a success.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm hoping somehow we make a trade and end up with Dwyane Wade, that would be great!


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> I'm hoping somehow we make a trade and end up with Dwyane Wade, that would be great!


great it would be but who should we trade?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> great it would be but who should we trade?


I don't know, I'll figure out a possibility when I see which team drafts Dwyane Wade and do you guys know why Marcus Banks draft status skyrocketed so much? He was a projected 2nd rounder, now he's a lottery pick, he must of had some awesome workouts.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know, I'll figure out a possibility when I see which team drafts Dwyane Wade and do you guys know why Marcus Banks draft status skyrocketed so much? He was a projected 2nd rounder, now he's a lottery pick, he must of had some awesome workouts.


Last I heard he had a monster workout with Boston, and they promised him the pick. But then again it may be a diffrent team, im not quite sure.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

There should be options at point even though our pick is so late. That is our big need though. If everyone comes back, the only spot we need to improve/fortify is the 1 spot. If we could get a nice backup for Tinsley that would be great. Im not ready to give up on him yet. I'd even be happy if we were able to keep Strickland and maybe even Hardaway to tutour him.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> There should be options at point even though our pick is so late. That is our big need though. If everyone comes back, the only spot we need to improve/fortify is the 1 spot. If we could get a nice backup for Tinsley that would be great. Im not ready to give up on him yet. I'd even be happy if we were able to keep Strickland and maybe even Hardaway to tutour him.


what PG could we draft at that pick though? Thomas and Nelson both pulled their names out of that draft, Marcus Banks' draft status skyrocketed, I think we'd have to trade up, we could go for Derrick Zimmerman, but I've never seen the guy play so I don't know if he would be good for the team or not.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Im the wrong guy to be posting about this because I pretty much only watch one NCAA team and thats Zona Wildcats. We could maybe pick up Garner, who no one every realy shows much interest in. When he was playing with Arenas they were a pretty nice backcourt combo.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Im the wrong guy to be posting about this because I pretty much only watch one NCAA team and thats Zona Wildcats. We could maybe pick up Garner, who no one every realy shows much interest in. When he was playing with Arenas they were a pretty nice backcourt combo.


I'd agree with you, but I hate the Arizona Wildcats and I'm a big Jason Gardner hater, he is way to inconsistent, I don't really think he has a future in the league, but you never know.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I dont think he does either. I just want to pick him up purely on the fact that he played for Zona. Then again, I thought Loren Woods would be the man in this league.

NBADraft.net has us taking Paccelis Morlende, hes a point out of france, and we all know what the other point guard from france is going in the league right now. He could end up being a steal. Sounds like hes more of a scoring guard than a distributor though and thats not what we need. Hopefully we'll be able to turn him into a pass first kind of guard.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> what PG could we draft at that pick though? Thomas and Nelson both pulled their names out of that draft, Marcus Banks' draft status skyrocketed, I think we'd have to trade up, we could go for Derrick Zimmerman, but I've never seen the guy play so I don't know if he would be good for the team or not.


I would love to get Banks. If not I would like to trade up and get Barbosa. I watched him play at a workout and he has become my favorite PG in the draft. He has great passing, rebounding ability(he is 6'4), good speed, when he gets a good look he will most likely hit the shot. The only problem is he throws up shots sometimes, but like I said when he gets a good shot, it will go in. I compare him to a taller Mike Bibby.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Im the wrong guy to be posting about this because I pretty much only watch one NCAA team and thats Zona Wildcats. We could maybe pick up Garner, who no one every realy shows much interest in. When he was playing with Arenas they were a pretty nice backcourt combo.


Gardner is my favorite non-IU college player.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I wouldn't mind testing out Pacellis Morlende either, our other possibilities could be Steve Blake or Justin Hamilton?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

See, there are lots of options. Lets just hope we make the right one, because it could realy effect our future, especialy if we lose Jermaine.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> See, there are lots of options. Lets just hope we make the right one, because it could realy effect our future, especialy if we lose Jermaine.


yeah there are more than I thought, I forgot how deep this draft is. I wonder if Jermaine gets any input on who we draft?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

From what I've been hearing, Jermaine thinks he has imput on everything to do with the Pacers.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> From what I've been hearing, Jermaine thinks he has imput on everything to do with the Pacers.


that would make sense since he is our superstar, when the Raps draft T-Mac I think I remember Vince told them to draft him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> that would make sense since he is our superstar, when the Raps draft T-Mac I think I remember Vince told them to draft him.


Im all for Jermaine getting his say in as to what he wants to see the team do, but if he actualy did demand those trades then I think he stepped far over the line.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> if he actualy did demand those trades then I think he stepped far over the line.


That would really get on my nerves if I found out he really did that, his agent told reporters that he never said that though.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

I dont think he did, he is our superstar and all but he is still not the coach or GM.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> I dont think he did, he is our superstar and all but he is still not the coach or GM.


I bet he could coach better than our coach though.


----------



## LegaC (Jun 17, 2003)

I don't know about that but Reggie probably could.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> I bet he could coach better than our coach though.


LMAO, so true.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> I bet he could coach better than our coach though.


probably, eventually Reggie will be our coach I bet, hopefully he knows how to run a team.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> probably, eventually Reggie will be our coach I bet, hopefully he knows how to run a team.


That would be great, btw how many years does he have left?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> That would be great, btw how many years does he have left?


Donnie Walsh said he told him that he thinks he has about 2 years left in him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I dont think he has 2 years left if you ask me. He should retire now before his play deteriorates too much.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I dont think he has 2 years left if you ask me. He should retire now before his play deteriorates too much.


I think this year should be his last, and hopefully he will go out on top like David Robinson.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> I think this year should be his last, and hopefully he will go out on top like David Robinson.


That would be great. I'd realy hate to see him leave without a ring, but I think thats a pretty big possibility.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> That would be great. I'd realy hate to see him leave without a ring, but I think thats a pretty big possibility.


Thats what I'm thinking but if we keep the team we have and they get their heads together and play as a team then we have a shot at a title, I think in the next couple years we will at least make the finals once, I don't know about winning them but I bet we can make it.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats what I'm thinking but if we keep the team we have and they get their heads together and play as a team then we have a shot at a title, I think in the next couple years we will at least make the finals once, I don't know about winning them but I bet we can make it.


Of course we can make it. And I know ive said this numerous times but the Pistons are the only thing I think we have to overcome to be in the finals, everybody else will be a breez(ecspecialy if J-Kidd leaves).


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Of course we can make it. And I know ive said this numerous times but the Pistons are the only thing I think we have to overcome to be in the finals, everybody else will be a breez(ecspecialy if J-Kidd leaves).


yep I personally think we can take the Pistons though, depends on what happens with their draft, If the Nets lose J-Kidd then they will really fall apart.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yep I personally think we can take the Pistons though, depends on what happens with their draft, If the Nets lose J-Kidd then they will really fall apart.


And it depends alot on how well Milicic plays and it also depends on if Pip, Chauncy and others can step up. I think we will take them, but not without a fight.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I think we could beat anyteam in the east.



> That would be great. I'd realy hate to see him leave without a ring, but I think thats a pretty big possibility.


I like Reggie so much, I like him to go to another team and win a championship if the Pacers can't do it.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I like Reggie so much, I like him to go to another team and win a championship if the Pacers can't do it.


I like Reggie to, but I wouldn't want him to do that.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I like Reggie to, but I wouldn't want him to do that.


Me either, he should retire for the Pacers.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Me either, he should retire for the Pacers.


.

even if he doesn't get a ring I honestly think he will end his career as a Pacer.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> .
> 
> even if he doesn't get a ring I honestly think he will end his career as a Pacer.


Me too, he has been through way to much here to just leave and take his chances.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

i hope we get the big f.a.'s sighned. as far as the draft is concerned, i doubt whoever we draft even makes the team. 2nd rounders don't usually do so great but we might get a surprise. it is possible we might package a player or two to move up but i doubt it. walsh said he is through picking up young players and wants the youngsters we already have to develop. i would be inclined to agree with him on that. as far as our competition, detroit is really high on that darko guy. however he may not even be able to play for them this year or anytime soon since he is still under contract to play elsewhere.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

our 2nd rounder could turn out good, at the Pacers site it says Walsh has a history of making good picks in the second round.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>clownskull</b>!
> i hope we get the big f.a.'s sighned. as far as the draft is concerned, i doubt whoever we draft even makes the team. 2nd rounders don't usually do so great but we might get a surprise. it is possible we might package a player or two to move up but i doubt it. walsh said he is through picking up young players and wants the youngsters we already have to develop. i would be inclined to agree with him on that. as far as our competition, detroit is really high on that darko guy. however he may not even be able to play for them this year or anytime soon since he is still under contract to play elsewhere.


Yea your right we have alot of great young players still developing but one more wouldent hurt lol.


----------

